# Frage zur H110



## alias42 (21. Oktober 2014)

Hallöchen  

Da ich in meinem neuen Rechner mit LED Beleuchtung und Seitenfenster ein gewisses Ambiente haben will, habe ich mich entschlossen eine Corsair H110 zu holen und mit Corsair sp 140 Lüftern aufzurüsten.
Aber ein zwei Fragen habe ich da dann doch 

1. Verbraucht sie wesentlich mehr Strom als der Alpenföhn Broken? Ich habe nur ein 500 Watt Netzteil gewählt und will den Stromverbrauch einigermaßen gering halten 
   Kann mir da jemand villeicht einen vergleich Stellen? 

2. Passt sie in mein Gehäuse? Das neue NZXT H440 - Makelloses Design!


----------



## TheIllusion (21. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, 

also von den Ausmassen sollte die AiO kühlung in den Tower passen. Schließöich kann im Deckel sogar ein 360er Radiator verbaut werden und laut Caseking ist dort auch eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit für nen 280er Radiator gegeben. Ob dein Netzteil ausreicht würde wohl von den restlichen Komponenten abhängen die du so verbaut hast... Kannst ja mal bei beQuiet auf der Internetseite berechnen lassen was dein System so verbraucht... Die beiden Lüfter ziehen zusammen gerade mal 0,52 A und Über USB 2.0, da musst du ja die Pumpe soweit ich weiß die Pumpe auf deinem Mainboard anschließen, gibt nur maximal 0,5A raus. Ergo hast du insgesammt maximal 1,02A*12V=12,24W... 
Denke mal, dass dein Netzteil, sofern du was ordentliches gekauft hast und nicht zu knapp bemessen hast, das wohl noch schaffen sollte
Das gilt natürlich nur, wenn du nicht vorhast die Grafikkarte oder den Prozessor zu übertakten...

Nachtrag...,
Du weißt aber, dass die Lüfter, die du dir da holen willst nicht per PWM gesteuert werden. Haben nur einen 3 Pol Stecker. Dürfte also ziemlich laut werden deine Hütte.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (21. Oktober 2014)

Das H440 würde ich mir noch einmal überlegen, die Kühlleistung in dem Teil ist eine wahre Katastrophe.

Die H110 ist leider ebenfalls ein Unfall........ Corsair nutzt halt eben leider nur die billigsten Bauteile die man so bekommen kann.....

Hiermit bist du deutlich besser beraten
Cooler Master Nepton 280L (RL-N28L-20PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Leiser, stärker und sogar preiswerter.

Ist sogar die stärkste AiO-WaKü zur Zeit erhältlich weil unter anderem der Durchfluss deutlich gesteigert wurde.

Oder du nutzt den vorhanden Platz und baust mit diesem anfängerfreundlichen Set eine richtige WaKü zusammen die in praktisch allen Belangen jeder AiO überlegen ist.


----------



## alias42 (21. Oktober 2014)

Danke TheIllusion für den Input, ich werde mal nachrechnen 
Das mit den Lüftern verstehe ich nicht ganz, wenn ich sagen wir mal Silent Lüfter holen würde, die aber nicht regeln kann (ergo volle power dauerhaft) würde es dann wirklich sehr laut werden?



> Das H440 würde ich mir noch einmal überlegen, die Kühlleistung in dem Teil ist eine wahre Katastrophe.


Ich Übertakte nicht und die MSI GTX 970 Hat 2 Große Lüfter die das schon hinkriegen, also ist das kein Problem, mein Augenmerk liegt etwas stärker auf design/aussehen 



> Hiermit bist du deutlich besser beraten
> Cooler Master Nepton 280L (RL-N28L-20PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Leiser, stärker und sogar preiswerter.


Vielen Dank für den Link, das sieht wirklich gut aus! Hast mich wohl vor einem Fehlkauf gerettet!



> Oder du nutzt den vorhanden Platz und baust mit diesem anfängerfreundlichen Set eine richtige WaKü zusammen die in praktisch allen Belangen jeder AiO überlegen ist.


Aber ich weiß rein garnichts über WaKü und traue mich da nicht ran, und zur zeit übersteige ich mein budge eh schon mit 100 euro 

Nachtrag:
Die Bewertungen der Cooler Master sagen sie wäre unter Last sehr sehr Laut, also müssten wieder Silent Lüfter her :/


----------



## Abductee (21. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du auf die Lautstärke wert legst, dann bleib bei einem normalen Luftkühler oder schwenk auf eine richtige Wakü mit entkoppelter Pumpe um.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

Wenn es eine AIO sein sollte, dann die H105 mit 4 Lüftern am besten Noisblocker PL2.
Kostet sehr viel, bringt wenig mehr als einen gute Luftkühlung ist aber auch sehr leise.
Die H105 Pumpe ist sehr leise die der H110 ist tödlich !


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (21. Oktober 2014)

Dann solltest du vielleicht wenigstens die Lüfter im H440 austauschen, die ab Werk verbauten sind ziemlich mies.

Die Nepton könntest du mal mit den Stock-Lüftern testen, kannst du ja immer noch jeder Zeit auswechseln.

Wenn du die SP140 auf 7 Volt drosselst sind die angenehm leise, habe selber die SP120 bei 7 Volt.


----------



## TheIllusion (21. Oktober 2014)

Wenn die Dinger wie bei Caseking angegeben mit 1440U/min drehen, und du die direkt an den Radiator befestigst wirst du die mit Sicherheit gut raushören... kommt halt drauf an wie Lautstärkeempfindlich man so ist. Aber meine Silent Wings 2 PWM bei maximaler Drehzahl finde ich persönlich schon nerfig und die drehen maximal 1000U/min. Die Corsair, die du dir holen wilst, werden mit 29,8 dB angegeben und meine Be Quiet mit 16,4dB... So Silent können die dann eigentlich nicht sein. Auch wenn das im Werbetext von Caseking vielleicht so gesagt wird.


----------



## alias42 (21. Oktober 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Wenn es eine AIO sein sollte, dann die H105 mit 4 Lüftern am besten Noisblocker PL2.
> Kostet sehr viel, bringt wenig mehr als einen gute Luftkühlung ist aber auch sehr leise.
> Die H105 Pumpe ist sehr leise die der H110 ist tödlich !


 
Aber 4 Lüfter passen Nicht in die Decke des Case :/



> Wenn du die SP140 auf 7 Volt drosselst sind die angenehm leise, habe selber die SP120 bei 7 Volt.


Aber womit soll ich sie drosseln? :o


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

Die SP wie die AF Lüfter von Corsair sind allesamt Müll. 
Verwende sie in meinem großen Projekt, ich würde sie mir heute nicht mehr kaufen.
Habe 19x SP 120 Quit und einmal 140 AF Quit.

Sie sind nicht ganz viereckig daher auf deinem Radiator geht der druck am Rand verloren.
Sie sind über 1000 RPM zu laut unter 800 RPM nicht zu betreiben da sie dann ein böses Lager rattern haben.

Schau dir mal die 120mm Noiseblocker PL2 an das sind gute Lüfter. 
Als 140mm Lüfter die Noiseblocker PK2 oder PK3.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (21. Oktober 2014)

alias42 schrieb:


> Aber 4 Lüfter passen Nicht in die Decke des Case :/



Doch 
https://www.google.at/search?q=push...ir-540-240-owners-club-gallery%2F4210;500;375
Kollege Mehlstaub redet von Push-Pull.



alias42 schrieb:


> Aber womit soll ich sie drosseln? :o


 
Entweder mit deinem Board, Adaptern oder einer Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## alias42 (21. Oktober 2014)

Danke Mehlstaub, das werde ich mir merken 
Aber welche WaKü ich nehmen soll weiß ich immer noch nicht 

Ahhh ok Lüfter über Lüfter  !

Ist ne Lüftersteuerung nicht schwer zu Instalieren, zu teuer oder so?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (21. Oktober 2014)

Also _ich_ persönlich und einige andere Leute die ich kenne haben durchweg gute Erfahrungen mit den SP120/140 

Um deinen Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden wäre der Nepton wie gesagt das beste was du so kaufen könntest.


----------



## alias42 (21. Oktober 2014)

Dann werde ich die wohl nehmen 
Welche Lüfter soll ich jetzt nehmen? und wie viele davon?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

Japp, Push / Pull ist damit gemeint, danke Kollege Commander_Phalanx 

Ja ich habe nur Probleme mit den Corsair Lüftern, zwei musste ich schon tauschen, da sie vom Lager her zu laut wurden.

Corsair H105 mit nur 2 Lüftern würde aber passen ?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (21. Oktober 2014)

Push-Pull wovon Mehlstaub redet ist relativ obsolet, zwei Lüfter reichen, vier wären aber wie auch immer auch kein Fehler.

Lüfter gibt es einige gute, worauf legst du den am meisten Wert?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Oktober 2014)

alias42 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich die wohl nehmen
> Welche Lüfter soll ich jetzt nehmen? und wie viele davon?


Nimm die Noiseblocker BS PL-2. Die dichten ab mit dem Radiator.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (21. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nimm die Noiseblocker BS PL-2. Die dichten ab mit dem Radiator.


 

Seit wann gibt es PL-2 in 140mm?


----------



## alias42 (21. Oktober 2014)

Mehlstaub: Corsair 105 mit zwei Lüftern würde passen, aber mir wird die Nepton so dolle empfohlen 

Ich lege größten wert auf Silent 

Danke Pseudo


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Oktober 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es PL-2 in 140mm?


Er soll die 105 nehmen und die hat 120mm Lüfter.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

2 x Noisblocker BS PL2 auf Corsair H105 wäre schon sehr gut.

Pumpe leise, Lüfter ebenso. Ist nicht billig aber sehr gut.
Wenn übertaktet werden soll dann ist das schon sehr gut.

Das Paket ist absolut nicht hörbar.

Der Raidiator ist 240mm und 35mm dick somit für 2 x 120mm Lüfter geeignet.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (21. Oktober 2014)

Und gegen die Nepton spricht noch einmal genau was?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Oktober 2014)

@TE

Alternativ könntest du auch eine dieser beiden Varianten nehmen.

http://geizhals.de/?cmp=808646&cmp=808656#xf_top

Richtige WaKü zum selber bauen.


----------



## alias42 (21. Oktober 2014)

Können wir bitte Ausdiskutieren ob ich die Nepton oder die H105 nehmen soll? es geht hier nicht wirklich vorran 
An selber bauen Traue ich mich nicht ran


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (21. Oktober 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Alternativ könntest du auch eine dieser beiden Varianten nehmen.
> 
> ...


 
Würde ich persönlich auch empfehlen, für ein paar Euro mehr kriegst du das deutlich bessere Gesamt-Paket.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Und gegen die Nepton spricht noch einmal genau was?


 
Spricht nichts dagegen. Die H105 habe ich selber schon verbaut daher kann ich da mehr dazu sagen.
Genau die Konfig mit 4 PL2 (P/P) habe ich verbaut und ist krank was da geht.

Die Fertig Wakü ist auf jeden Fall ein Blick wert !
Mit anderen Lüftern sicher auch gut leise


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Oktober 2014)

alias42 schrieb:


> An selber bauen Traue ich mich nicht ran


Das ist relativ einfach. Ich denke jeder hier hatte Muffensausen beim Zusammenbau der ersten Wasserkühlung.

Aber es gibt genug Experten hier und auch gute Anleitungen.

Ich lege dir wie gesagt so ein Set ans Herz.



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Spricht nichts dagegen. Die H105 habe ich selber schon verbaut daher kann ich da mehr dazu sagen.
> Genau die Konfig mit 4 PL2 (P/P) habe ich verbaut und ist krank was da geht.
> 
> Die Fertig Wakü ist auf jeden Fall ein Blick wert !
> Mit anderen Lüftern sicher auch gut leise



Ja das stimmt.


----------



## alias42 (21. Oktober 2014)

Aber ich denke für meine Zwecke reicht die Coolermaster voll und ganz, ist bei Mindfactory nur sehr teuer :/

Danke für den Top Tipp mit den Noiseblocker Lüftern, die sehen klasse aus und sind super günstig!

Falls ihr mein Setup sehen wollt schreibt das  bin derzeit bei 1.044€


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

Lass mal sehen  Vielleicht kann man da noch nachbessern.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Oktober 2014)

alias42 schrieb:


> Aber ich denke für meine Zwecke reicht die Coolermaster voll und ganz, ist bei Mindfactory nur sehr teuer :/
> 
> Danke für den Top Tipp mit den Noiseblocker Lüftern, die sehen klasse aus und sind super günstig!
> 
> Falls ihr mein Setup sehen wollt schreibt das  bin derzeit bei 1.044€


Bei der Selfmade brauchst du aber keine Lüfter dazu. Heißt du kommst auf den selben Preis bei etwas mehr Leistung. 

Zeig mal.


----------



## alias42 (21. Oktober 2014)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220cf3dc50d8548706984f9314b560dca4417a0d19e0f
Hier bitte schön, hab ihn mit Hilfe des Forums, ein paar eigenen Design Wünschen und Vorlieben zusammengestellt, und bin bis jetzt recht stolz auf ihn, auch wenn z.B das Mainboard besser sein könnte beharre ich auf dem Ding weil es verdammt gut da rein passt  
(Dazu kom das NZXT H440 Case, falls jemand das noch nicht wusste)
Ja aber bei Selfmade muss man alles selber bauen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Oktober 2014)

Dann nimm doch die 360er-Variante. Dann kannst du noch die Grafikkarte später einspannen und du hast Ruhe. Und eine _echte_ WaKü. Wie gesagt der Zusammenbau ist kein Hexenwerk und relativ schnell erledigt.

Aber im Endeffekt musst du es wissen.


----------



## alias42 (21. Oktober 2014)

Aber wenn ich die Grafikkarte mit einspannen würde hätte ich einen Garantieverlust


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

Seht schöne Zusammenstellung !

Aber für einen Xeon brauchst wirklich keinen Wasserkühlung !

Hätte ich das vor her gewusst, hätten wir uns das ganze sparen können.

Nimm diesen Lüfter und spar dir alles andere der Xeon bleibt so kalt das lohnt nichts anderes.
Den Xeon kann man nicht übertakten.
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)


----------



## alias42 (21. Oktober 2014)

Aber es geht mir ums aussehen und so ein Brocken sieht echt nicht Hübsch aus im Seitenfenster 
Danke fürs Kompliment


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Oktober 2014)

alias42 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich die Grafikkarte mit einspannen würde hätte ich einen Garantieverlust


MSI erlaubt das. 


MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Seht schöne Zusammenstellung !
> 
> Aber für einen Xeon brauchst wirklich keinen Wasserkühlung !
> 
> ...


Ach etwas Overkill ist immer gut. .


----------



## alias42 (21. Oktober 2014)

> MSI erlaubt das.


Und du bist der Meinung das kriegt man hin? 



> Ach etwas Overkill ist immer gut. .


Oh Yes!


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (21. Oktober 2014)

Klar, gibt einige Grafikkarten-Hersteller die das erlauben.


----------



## alias42 (21. Oktober 2014)

Okay das wusste ich bis jetzt nicht ^^
Hmmm schwierige entscheidung, villeicht sollte ich die ecte WaKü angehen..
Kann man die Kühlflüssigkeit färben?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (21. Oktober 2014)

Klar, das geht von neon-grün bis transparent 
Aber auch hier, das H440 ist meiner Meinung nach echt bescheiden, kenne einige Leute die es im H440 probiert haben und nicht glücklich wurden.
Das Problem sind halt die Temperaturen, der Xeon und die 970 sind aber beides keine Hitzköpfe, du planst ja sowieso kein OC, da geht das schon.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

Das H440 ist für ne Wakü echt bescheiden ! 
Für eine AIO Wakü ok, dass geht, mehr aber dann wirklich nicht !


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (21. Oktober 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Das H440 ist für ne Wakü echt bescheiden !


 
Meine Rede


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Oktober 2014)

alias42 schrieb:


> Und du bist der Meinung das kriegt man hin?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvD1s83u_hQ&list=UUgfhtVdModYnnBj0VbXagbQ

So in etwa läuft das ab. Schrauben und Position je nach Karte anders. Allerdings gibt es noch keinen Kühler, aber EK WB hat schon einen in der Mache. 


alias42 schrieb:


> Oh Yes!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

Schau dich mal um nach einem anderen Gehäuse um, dass dir gefällt, dann können wir dir sagen ob einen "echte" Wakü reinpasst oder nicht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Oktober 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> ob einen "echte" Wakü reinpasst oder nicht.


 Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht!


----------



## alias42 (21. Oktober 2014)

Aber ich will das Gehäuse wirklich haben, ich schaue mich schon seit 2 Monaten nach Cases um und das ist das erste was ein tolles Kabelmanagment aufweist und echt gut aussieht UND Schallgedämmt ist, dafür verzichte ich auch auf eine "echte" WaKü  
Eine AiO reicht bei meinen Komponenten, wie der Commander ja schon rausfand


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

Musst du wissen  Wenn das jemand erfährt, dass du einen Xeon mit ner AIO kombinierst.


----------



## Bash0r (22. Oktober 2014)

Ja, der Xeon bleibt verdammt kühl. Ich hatte bei diesem Prozi noch nie Temperaturprobleme.
Ich habe den Xeon 1230v2 mit einem Thermalright AXP 100 Muscle. Und das in einem relativ kleinen Gehäuse, dem Lian Li pc-q08b. Von daher würde ich an deiner Stelle überlegen das Geld in etwas anderes zu investieren ( mit der Freundin essen gehen  ), denn eine WaKü / AiO ist für den Xeon nicht notwendig. Wenn es natürlich NUR um das Aussehen geht, dann rate ich aber direkt zu einer richtigen WaKü.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Oktober 2014)

Ja, du zahlst halt 100€ für "eine bessere Optik"


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Oktober 2014)

Gut dann gehe ich das mal aus Sicht einen Overclockers an.

1. Der Xeon geht auf maximal 3.7 - 3.8 Ghz wenn man ihn übertakten würde.
2. Selbst bei der Übertaktung schaffen die guten Modell das mit Undervolting von unter 1V Vcore die etwas schlechtern Modelle mit 1.05V max Vcore.
3.  Bedeutet das schaft selbst ein ganz kleiner dazu leiser Luftkühler wie der EKL Alpenföhn Eco.
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
die CPU bestens kühlen wird. 
4. Mit Undervolting und unter Vollast mit Prime 95 wird niemals mehr als 55 Grad erreicht werden.
5. Ergo eine AIO Wasserkühlung ist das absolut Sinn freiste was du machen kannst !
Es gibt auch gut aussehende Luftkühler ! Die sind auch um mindestens 100 Euro günstiger, im Vergleich zu einer AIO Wakü mit 2 neuen Lüftern damit diese leise ist !


----------



## alias42 (22. Oktober 2014)

> Von daher würde ich an deiner Stelle überlegen das Geld in etwas anderes zu investieren ( mit der Freundin essen gehen


Hat mich verlassen :'(  

Es wurde doch gesagt das die H440 bei einer echten WaKü echt sucken würde, aber ich bestehe auf das Gehäuse.
Mit der Idee einer echten Wakü, an der ich auch die Graka anschließen würde Freunde ich mich derzeit zwar immer mehr an, und würde dann sogar sagen das ich villeicht GraKa und CPU übertakten würde, dann wäre die WaKü nicht "nur" fürs Optische 



> Es gibt auch gut aussehende Luftkühler !


Na dann zeig mal her


----------



## Abductee (22. Oktober 2014)

EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 (84000000097) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Super leise in jedem Lastzustand deines Xeons.
Die oberste Platte ist poliert ohne Schriftzug, schaut klasse aus.

Extravagant:
Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder:
Cryorig H5 Universal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Oktober 2014)

Im H440 gibt es keine Platz für eine echte Wakü da brauchst du ein anderes Gehäuse.

Der Genesis ist ein Klasse Kühler und gehört von der Optik zu den bestem was es am Markt gibt !


----------



## alias42 (22. Oktober 2014)

> Oder:
> Cryorig H5 Universal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Sieht Äusserst gut aus ! 

Aber ich hätte halt gerne das der Lüfter (wenn es einer werden sollte) so sitzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Mir ist bewusst dass das ein boxed Lüfter ist  )


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Oktober 2014)

Also ein Top-Flow 
Da kannst du dann auch einen Lüfter mit LED draufklatschen, wenn du möchtest.
Oder den Black Genesis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Oktober 2014)

Der hier ist schick !

Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle

Habe ich aber noch nie verbaut keine Ahnung wie der in echt aussieht.


----------



## alias42 (22. Oktober 2014)

> Also ein Top-Flow
> Da kannst du dann auch einen Lüfter mit LED draufklatschen, wenn du möchtest.
> Oder den Black Genesis



Hab gerade gegoogelt, Top-Flow/Top-Blow ist das was ich suche! Da würde ich dann einen Lüfter der rot leuchtet drauf machen 
Die Genesis gefällt mir nicht weil der 2. Lüfter nicht Top-Blow ist :s

Also Top-Blow Silent Lüfter in Schwarz/rot gehalten, Jemand ne Idee? 

Das Ganze hier nimmt immer mehr Form an Freut mich


----------



## Abductee (22. Oktober 2014)

Der Muscle ist super.

Top Blower gibt es einige schicke Modelle:
Produktvergleich Noctua NH-L12, EKL Alpenföhn Gotthard (84000000055), Cryorig C1 (CR-C1A) | Geizhals Deutschland

Beim Genesis bräuchtest du ja auch nur einen Lüfter draufgeben, die senkrechte Seite wird eh halbwegs vom Gehäuselüfter abgesaugt.
So tragisch ist das nicht bei deinem Xeon.

Schwarz/rot würd ich die Wing Boost nehmen.
http://geizhals.at/de/ekl-alpenfoehn-wing-boost-2-120mm-84000000107-a1098149.html


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Oktober 2014)

Japp, würde ich genau so machen wie Abductee


----------



## alias42 (22. Oktober 2014)

Geht aber um das 2. paar kühlrippen was mich stört 
Also angetan bin ich vom EKL Alpenföhn Gotthard, schöne Farbe, gute Bewertung!


----------



## Abductee (22. Oktober 2014)

Der Gotthard hat auch super Testergebnisse.

Leider wurden immer noch nicht die Produktfotos auf den neuesten Stand gebracht.
Er hat leider keine vernickelten Heatpipes und es ist kein rot/schwarzer Lüfter im Lieferumfang.
(Kupfer natur und schwarzer Lüfter)


----------



## alias42 (22. Oktober 2014)

Leider ist der Gotthard aber ein riesen Teil :/
Da gefällt mir der Cryorig C1 doch besser  
Finde ihn jedoch nicht bei Mindfactory o.O

EDIT://
Dafür habe ich das hier gefunden: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Thermalright-AXP-200R-ROG-Topblow-Kuehler_942722.html


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich gebe dir jetzt ein mal einen Tipp;
Scheiss auf die Bewertungen bei Mindfactory oder vergleichbaren Händlern


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Oktober 2014)

Japp, Bewertungen sind von Leuten die keine Ahnung von Hardware haben gemacht, also alles nutzloses Zeug zu betrachten !
Würden nur Hardware "Freak" und "Geaks" Hardware bewerten würde man eine gute Bewertung erhalten,
so wie es jetzt aber ist, dass jeder Bewerten kann, ist das alles Schall und Rauch und total nutzlos !


----------



## alias42 (22. Oktober 2014)

Okay das werde ich mir merken 

Sagt mal wenn wir schon dabei sind, werde ich Verlängerungskabel oder irgendetwas fürs Kabelmanagment dazu bestellen müssen? Denn das wüsste ich gerne vor dem Bestellen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Oktober 2014)

Kommt auf dein Netzteil an, denke aber nicht das du da zusätzlich etwas benötigen wirst.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Oktober 2014)

Nein, Kabelbinden sind dabei.
Unter Umständen bräuchtest du aber noch ein SATA3-Kabel.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Oktober 2014)

Denke das MSI für eine SSD das Kabel beigelegt hat  
Sind glaube ich sogar 4 dabei.

Sind immer so viele von verschiedenen Herstellern, 
dass ich bei mir eine extra Kiste habe, in der nur SATA Kabel drin sind und die quillt mir schon über.
Sprich es sind immer zu viele dabei


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Oktober 2014)

Naja, bei Z97 schon, bei H97 (oder B85 beispielsweise) sind meist nur 2 dabei


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Oktober 2014)

Ok, bei dem H Chipsätzen bin ich unerfahren  gut zu wissen das es da 2 sind.


----------



## alias42 (22. Oktober 2014)

Okay alles Klar noch EINE Frage: Was würdet ihr benutzen um ein LAN-Kabel die wand entlang zu befestigen?
Also an der Wand


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Oktober 2014)

Kabelkanal oder kleine Nagelclips.

Nagel Clips Obo 7-11mm 100er Btl, OBO BETTERMANN | voelkner - direkt günstiger


----------



## alias42 (22. Oktober 2014)

Ahhh endlich mal eine vernünftige seite dafür 

Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben  Ihr seid klasse! 
Und Quatsch ruhig weiter ich stehe immernoch für alles offen


----------

